# بالصور دير الشهيدة دميانة ببرارى بلقاس دقهلية



## بابا سمير (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى*

*يقع دير الشهيدة دميانة بجوار قرية لها نفس الأسم هى قرية دميانة بالقرب من بلقاس **ومبانى الكنيسة الأثرية القديمة من ثلاث مبانى هى : الكنيسة الأثرية للقديسة الشهيدة دميانة ويطلق عليها كنيسة الظهور - والكنيسة ألأحدث للأنبا أنطونيوس - وفى الغرب مزار مدفن الشهيدة دميانة . *​ 





​ 
*الكنيسة الأثرية - كنيسة الشهيدة القديسة دميانة*
*تتكون من 4 بواكى الباكية الأولى فوق الهيكل وثلاث بواكى للصحن - والمدخل الأصلى للكنيسة فى الحائط البحرى من الباكية الغربية وبه معمودية صغيرة - والهيكل يتوسط المذبح الذى أكتشف تحته سنة 1974م وفى الشرق حنية كبيرة على جانبيها حنيتين صغيرتين قد يرجع بائها إلى القرن 12/ 13 *
*ووصف الرحالة الراهب فانسيلب كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة وديرها عندما زار مصر من سنة 1672م - 1673م دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى فقال : " دير القديسة دميانة مشهور جداً بين القباط والقديسة دميانه محبوبة جداً خاصة بالغربية وكنيستها فى بلدة متسعة جداً ولها 25 قبة تجعل المنظر من بعيد كثير القبول وهم موضوعين بدون ترتيب أو نظام او تساوى فى الحجم , والكنيسة لم تكتمل حتى الآن و ولا يوجد فيها هيكل مبيض من الداخل بالجير وقباب الكنيسة بها ثقوب بفتحة واحدة أو فتحتين يدخلان ضوء الشمس للكنيسة من خلالهما . راجع تاريخ أبو المكارم**( تاريخ أبو المكارم - عن ما كتبه الأجانب والمؤرخون عن الكنائس والأديرة الجزء الرابع , أعداد الأنبا صمؤيل اسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها طباعة النعام للطباعة والتوريدات سنة 2000 م ص 113 )*
*اما الرحالة الراهب سيكار الذى زار مصر مصر من سنة 1712م إلى سنة 1726م فقال عن زيارته لكنيسة الشهيدة دميانة فى البرارى : " ومن بلقاس ذهبت إلى الست دميانة حيث ظهر فى الوادى كنيسة قديمة بها 22 قبة بيضاء , تبدو من منظهرها كحصن أو قصر , ويعيد الأقباط لها فى مولد الست دميانة فى شهر مايو " راجع مخطوط تاريخ ابو المكارم تاريخ أبو المكارم - عن ما كتبه الأجانب والمؤرخون عن الكنائس والأديرة الجزء الرابع , أعداد الأنبا صمؤيل اسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها طباعة النعام للطباعة والتوريدات سنة 2000 م ص 128)*​ 




​ 
*كنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس *
*المدخل البحرى له صاله يتقدمها عمودان وفى الركن البحرى الغربى توجد المعمودية , أما صحن الكنيسة يتوسطه أربعة أكتاف مربعة تحمل الأعمدة ستة قباب , وقبو يعلوه بلكونه يجلس بها السيدات , وحجاب الكنيسة من ثلاث أحجبة بحشوات خشبية معشقة ومطعبة , ويلاحظ أن الهياكل مغطاة بثلاث قباب مدببة .*
*مزار دير الشهيدة دميانة *
*وهو مربع يتوسط قبه عالية على مثمن محمولة على أربع اكتاف صليبية *​ 




​ 
*صهريج المياة*
*فى الصورة المقابلة ترى أثر من ألاثار القديمة الرومانية صهريج تخزين المياة أسفل مبانى الدير قبوات محمول على عقود ومبطن بمواد أسمنتية ما زال يعمل حتى هذا اليوم *​ 
*الآثار القديمة حول الدير *​ 




​ 
*وهناك تلال أثرية بجانب دير القديسة دميانة فى البرارى وحوله وقد قامت مصلحة ألاثار أخيراً بعمل حفائر فى هذه التلال الأثرية لم يستدل منها على صفاتها أو إستخدامها ربما ترجع إلى عصر بناء الدير القديم وربما تكون مساكن العمال المؤقتة التى بنوا الدير*​ 

*دير القديسة الشهيدة دميانة فى العصر الحديث*​ 





​ 

*الصورة المقابلة صورة دير القديسة الشهيدة القديسة دميانة فى العصر الحديث *​ 


*إكتشاف كنيستين أثريتين فى دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى*​ 






​ 

*تم إكتشاف كنيستين أثريتين فى دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى فى شهر سبتمبر 2005 م واكن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قد أفتتح الكنيسة الثرية المكتشفة فى سنة 1974 م بقداس فى 7 مايو سنة 1075 م وكان مع قداسة البابا نيافة الأنبا بيشوى وعدد من الآباء الآساقفة .(راجع مجلة الكرازة الناطقة بلسان حال الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بتاريخ 6 /10/2005 م السنة 33 العدد 29 - 30 ) *
************************************
*عن مجلة الكرازة فى يوم الجمعة الموافق **2 يونيو 2006 م**الكرازة السنة 34 العددان19-20 *​ 









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 548x324 الابعاد 35KB.




​





*أحتفل نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بيشوى بعيد تكريس كنيسة القديسة دميانة بالبرارى كعادته كل عام , وقد حضرة مئات الألاف من الزوار البعض أقام فى بيوت الضيافة فى الدير والبعض نصب الخيام فى مساحة 30 فداناً حول الدير , ويتميز الأحتفال بإقامة القداسات فى كنيسة الدير الأثرية التى تم أكتشافها سنة 1974 م , وقام قادسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة بإفتتاحها للصلاة فيها يوم 7 مايو 1975 م فى أسقفية البحيرة التى يرأسها الأنبا بيشوى . *
*وقد أكتملت قباب هذه الكنيسة وحامل أيقوناتها تحت أشراف مصلحة الآثار , وتم تزينها بالأيقونات ذات الطابع القبطى القديم وإنارتها , وقد أكتملت شبابيك الكنيسة الكبرى بأيقونات الزجاج المعشق وأيضا أكتمل حامل الأيقونات بها وذلك بعد توسيع الكنيسة , وتخصيص كنيسة ملحقة للقديس مرقس والى البرلس والد الشهيدة *​ 
رحلة لدير الشهيدة العفيفة دميانة​ 


*ده مذبح كنيسه القبر تقريبا بيقام فيه قداس يومى من 6 ال 7.30 بيبقى لبنات الخلوة فى حاله وجود قس يقيم القداس واوقات الشعب بيحضر*​ 


*



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 78KB.





الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا. انقر على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي. ابعاد الصورة الأصلية هي 800×600 وحجمها 78 كيلوبايت.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*دى صورة اثريه للقديسه دميانه بيتقال انها بتعمل معجزات والصورة دى فى اخر الكنيسه (القبر)*​ 





*



*​ 


*ده بقى مبنى الراهبات*​ 




*مبنى بيت الخلوة عباره عن دورين الدور الاول فيه المجمع والمائده وقلالى للبنات وقلايه امنا رئيسه بيت الخلوة*​ 
*(امنا ايسى حاليا وامنا اناسيمون سابقا ) ومكتب للامنا للاستقبال الزوار وكنيسه السيده العذراء والمقصورة*​ 
*وفى الدور التانى فيه الروف مفتوح لوقت معين تحدده امنا والمكان ده للقراءه فى الانجيل وعمل الواجب اليومى*​ 



*دى صورة للدور الاول ببيت الخلوةوالباب اللى جنب صورة العدراء ده باب المجمع والباقى القلالى للبنات*​ 
*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*دى صورة للمجمع*​ 




*



*​ 
*ودى صورة تانيه للمجمع*​ 
*



*

*دى منجليه امنا*​









*



*​ 

*]دى كنيسه العذراء ببيت الخلوة دى من الداخل*​ 

*



*​ 
*وهنا من الخارج وهنا هى فوف الكنيسه الاثريه اللى فى القبر*​ 

*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*وده المذح قليل قوى لما يقام فيها قداسات*​ 




*



*​ 

*دى مقصورة السيده العذراء احد الانهات تتطلق عليها "صاروخ السما"*​ 




*



*​ 


*ده الدور العلوى للبيت



*​ 
*وده الروف للخلوة الشخصيه*​ 





*يارب اكون قدرت اوضحلكم كل جزء فى الدير *​ 


*عادل جبران*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*دير جميل جدا
لازم اروحه كل سنه
وله ذكريات وصور جميله معايا
شكرا ليك بابا سمير*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## @JOJO@ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

حلو اوي تسلم ايدك 

نفسي اروحو اوي


----------



## vetaa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جمييييييييل خالص وبركه كبيرة
وبركه القديسه دميانه معانا دايما

ويارب اروحه بقى نفسى خالص
شكرا خالص لحضرتك
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل جدا *
*صلاتها تكون معنا امين*​


----------

